# In the midst of separation



## DidYouTryRestartingIt (Sep 4, 2013)

So my wife and I have been separated for about 2 months now. I don't know the exact length of time because every week seems like an eternity. 

Here's an overview of my story:
I am 26 and my wife just turned 28. We will have been married in 5 years tomorrow (9/13/13) which is bittersweet :/ The first few years were great, though for the last 1.5-2 years things have slowly started to decline. The short of it is that my attention has been less on her and more on other things, money, hobbies, and she has felt more and more alone. She has literally cried out for me to change because she was not happy with the situation and the amount of attention she was getting and the time we were spending together, which admittedly is all true. Additionally she said she feels her opinions don't mean much, she feels trapped, she feels I don't have the right priorities with our money, we don't have enough intimacy. I have for the most part been in control of the finances, we had a joint account, I would pay the bills and etc. We have some credit card debt and school to pay for so I would always stress that we need to try to be frugal some pay periods, but I would always give in to my own selfishness and buy stuff for my hobbies that I thought I needed. Crappy I know. Every time she asked for a change I genuinely wanted to and tried to on my own but it was always short lived and things went back to the way they were. 

My separation:
Throughout all this time I did not really understand the gravity of the whole situation until about a week or so after returning from a trip I took. She admitted she felt the exact same when I was gone as when I was there and she wanted a divorce. I don't fully remember how it happened or how she broke it to me, it's all kind of a blur still, but I was shocked. She stayed with me in our apartment another week or so, and the whole time it was awkward. We slept in the same bed and we tried to act normal but we both knew the situation. It wasn't until the middle of the second week that I could not get through to her that I just broke down in a fit of tears i've never experienced before in my life. It basically begged her to stay and work things out, to go to marriage counseling but she just refused saying she has already tried and suggested that in the past and did not want to anymore (which she had). Somehow I managed to convince her to separate for a while instead of just divorcing so that we could both collect ourselves and gain some perspective and revisit things later on. She moved out into her own apartment, I shortly after moved in with my parents (not by choice)

The last 2 months
I had to move in with my parents because I have rental debt and it wasn't until just last week that it finally dropped off my credit so that I was able to get into an apartment. I move in tomorrow (9/13/13) also very bittersweet :/ We have both been seeing our IC's (different ones) for the last couple of months. I went on my own accord because I needed help, I don't really know how to cope with all of this or what to do. I want to deal with the situation in the best way possible and learn to be a better man in general. I'll admit that at first I started going because I wanted her to see I was trying to change and that I found the help I needed. Now that the reality of possibly not getting her back is setting in, I just want to learn to be a better me for me, but it doesn't make dealing with not having her any less easy. I want her back in my life and I want a chance to reconcile because I believe we can make it work again, but she doesn't know that she wants to. She says she loves me but she's not in love with me. She says she doesn't think it can work out and she not doesn't want to be forced into the situation again. She said she doesn't want to be with me. She says she feels guilty and it's not fair to either of us. It hurts to say the least. For the past month and a half I have been doing all the wrong things that I thought might change her mind into giving us another shot. Pouring my heart out to her, trying to have frequent conversations with her (mostly through online chatting because she is always pretty busy), trying to see her any chance I got, buying her gifts. I guess I was under the impression that if I was to not talk to her or not try to be in her life in some way she would just move on and things would end. I've read alot of things on this forum and about a dozen other places that basically say to stfu and leave her alone, both of which i've had a huge problem with. A few weeks ago I spent the night over at her apartment 2 different days, it was really nice I have to admit but definitely a huge mistake. The first night it was almost unreal, she was being sweet and seemingly loving to me, made me dinner, we snuggled and watched TV in bed. Almost normal. I had to take 5 minutes to myself to seriously consider if I had crashed my SUV on the way over and died because it was just that strange. The second night a couple of days later I bought her groceries because she had little to none and gave her the rest of the kitchen stuff in storage that she initially refused but desperately needed. The 2nd night wasn't quite like the first, it was a bit more awkward. I have since not been over to her place or even met up with her anywhere at the advice of her counselor, and probably for the best. 

I've been trying my best to give her space the last week or so. Not saying anything to her and just leaving her be. I did get in touch yesterday and asked to be removed from her bank account which I am still on. During the course of us being separated it's been pretty difficult for me to not try to "internet stalk" her to see what she was up to, looking at her bank transactions, trying to see if she updated any of her facebook albums (which I can not see since we unfriended each other), see what she's playing on xbox. I haven't been able to see my counselor in a few weeks due to scheduling, but the best option I could come up with to help me help myself was to delete my facebook and remove her from anything else I could so I would not be tempted to try to keep tabs on what she is doing. Yea I guess it sounds creepy or whatever, but until we separated we have literally not spent more than a week or 2 apart our whole marriage, so it's hard to deal with. I'm trying to disconnect so I can try to take some focus off of her and put more on me. There hasn't been a day that I haven't been thinking of her constantly. 

The last piece to this puzzle that has been left out is that shortly after she moved out, she ran off on vacation with one of our "friends" for a few days and had an affair (which come to find out is why she suggested to unfriend each other on facebook). The week she got back I basically had to pry it out of her to tell me because she was pretty ashamed and scared of what i'd do. I reacted as lovingly as possibly and told her that I forgave her for it. She admitted it was a huge mistake and she was drunk most of the time. I guess she just turned to the first affectionate hand that was reached out to her during all of her turmoil. She continued to talk to him for a few weeks but not actually dating him or anything (despite his belief and expectation). She caught alot of flak from some of her friends and family members. Without going into too many details, eventually he pushed too hard to be together with her, did some pretty screwed up things, and she basically booted him from her life all together. So that is thankfully over and done with, but as a result she feels pretty violated from the whole ordeal and it only adds to our situation. On top of that I feel like she's too busy and stressed with work and school to even want to deal with our broken relationship.

Me:
I have been going to church for a few months, and I was baptized a few weeks ago. That alone has been a major catalyst to help my change my views on things. I'm trying to read some self help books to gain some more insight on went wrong and how I can be better and worst case, move on. I'm just trying to live a day at a time and deal with this very heavy heart I carry around. Moving into an apartment will finally give me some breathing room. Living with my parents has been stressful in itself although they have been very supportive of the whole situation.

Summary:
-I've been a crappy husband
-I want more than anything to reconcile and get back with my wife
-I'm hurting and not entirely sure how to cope
-I don't know how to let go without moving on
-I'm trying to learn how be a better person and rediscover myself

If you've managed to read through all of this you deserve a commendation and a medal. I don't really know what I expect to get out of it by posting here. Maybe just a place to vent since I don't have alot of people to talk to about it outside of counseling and family. Any constructive advice or similar experiences to help me get through these times, and maybe, just maybe win back my wife would be gladly accepted. If you have any questions or want any clarification on anything i'm an open book, otherwise thanks for listening. Reading. Whatever


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

There are some other people here on the forums who are going to give you some great advice -- listen to them. Some of what they are going to say may seem counter-intuitive, but it's good advice.

Read Divorce Busting my Michelle Weiner and employ the 180; you needs to make changes for YOU and not for your wife or with the intention of getting your wife back. There's a very good chance that you won't get her back; my now STBXH's behavior was similar to yours in a number of ways, and while initially I wanted to fix our marriage, I realized later that he was no good for me. At this point, he could change the sun and the moon and I still wouldn't take him back.

Good luck with everything -- whatever happens, you WILL be OK, and you WILL be happy again.

*hugs*


----------



## DidYouTryRestartingIt (Sep 4, 2013)

I'll definitely get that book and add it to my reading list. Anything to help me. Thanks.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Does she have someone else?


----------



## DidYouTryRestartingIt (Sep 4, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Does she have someone else?


I don't believe so, no. I don't really have any way to know for sure, but given what happened with the other dude which she says she really wasn't dating to begin with, I would doubt she would try to seek out someone else right at the moment. I'm know plenty of people are trying to seek her out now that she's declared herself separated. There are alot of snakes in the grass.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

DidYouTryRestartingIt said:


> I don't believe so, no. I don't really have any way to know for sure, but given what happened with the other dude which she says she really wasn't dating to begin with, I would doubt she would try to seek out someone else right at the moment. I'm know plenty of people are trying to seek her out now that she's declared herself separated. There are alot of snakes in the grass.


Can you put a voice-activated recorder under her car seat?

You need to know what you're up against.


----------



## pepsi1967 (Aug 15, 2013)

...no matter what you do it will not be enough. Time will heal the wound that is this marriage. what you risk with separation is that the distance between you will grow wider. 

As someone who will be divorcing I held on, hoping that my STBEXH would do something, anything that would help me fall back in love with him. nothing has worked. He continues to show the same behaviors that led to the demise of the marriage. 

Your wife, although separated from you, will be watching and observing you. if she sees the same behaviors that caused her to walk away, she will STAY away. Work on you for now. good luck


----------



## gulfwarvet (Jan 7, 2013)

Doing the 180 as everybody says is a must. She needs to experience what life is without you. Later on if she decides she wants to work on the relationship and you want her back- great and then take it in small steps and try to get through your relationship issues.


----------



## DidYouTryRestartingIt (Sep 4, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Can you put a voice-activated recorder under her car seat?
> 
> You need to know what you're up against.


Yes I could definitely do that, I still have a key to her car. She has not asked for it back yet. Would I do that though? No. I could not do that out of my own principals.




pepsi1967 said:


> what you risk with separation is that the distance between you will grow wider.


This is exactly what I fear.


pepsi1967 said:


> Your wife, although separated from you, will be watching and observing you.


This is what I've had hope in and what my IC tells me. I just don't really know how she can "see" without having any contact. Blind faith will have to do for now I suppose.


Regardless i'm in a new place finally and feel pretty relieved to finally have some space and a quiet place to lay my head. I am going to try to find that book somewhere locally tomorrow, if I can't i'll just order it on amazon prime. I want to learn to be normal again.

Moving today has been busy and exhausting in this crappy Texas heat, but on the plus side it's taken my attention and thoughts away from the fact that it would have been 5 years today.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

DidYouTryRestartingIt said:


> Yes I could definitely do that, I still have a key to her car. She has not asked for it back yet. Would I do that though? No. I could not do that out of my own principals.


Then prepare to lose her.


----------



## DidYouTryRestartingIt (Sep 4, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Then prepare to lose her.


Maybe. I just couldn't do that that, I couldn't snoop to that extent. The "friend" that screwed her over took a key from her apartment without her knowing, came in one day while she was at work, went through all her stuff including her computer and accounts that were already logged in. Threw away alot of the notes I wrote my wife throughout our marriage that she kept as well as pictures of me. He took screenshots of our chats and called her out on it as if there was something to call her out about. She felt and feels violated because of that and I couldn't bring myself to do that.

If I really wanted to know that bad, I could log into her email, or look up what numbers she is texting or calling (because I pay for our phones) and do a reverse lookup. The thing is I don't want to know that bad because knowing anything right now whether it's anything of importance or if it's nothing at all drives me nuts with anxiety. I can't help but assume things that I don't know for sure which is the reasoning behind me trying to disconnect from her recently. I just don't want to know right now until I get myself more straightened out. I mean yea I would like to know if it a full, clear, complete picture and i've been trying to know, but by trying to figure out the puzzle when most of the pieces are missing brings up more unknowns and just makes the situation worse for me because it becomes mind consuming thinking about it all.


----------



## pepsi1967 (Aug 15, 2013)

DidYouTryRestartingIt said:


> If I really wanted to know that bad, I could log into her email, or look up what numbers she is texting or calling (because I pay for our phones) and do a reverse lookup. The thing is I don't want to know that bad because knowing anything right now whether it's anything of importance or if it's nothing at all drives me nuts with anxiety.


Listen to yourself first and the rest of us after. you are already dealing with enough. the whole matter started with you checking out. Now she has. Looking into whether she is seeing someone just adds to the pain you are already experiencing, besides she is doing "her" right now, even if she is doing nothing at all. AND your right violating her a second time is just going to make her push you further away.
Hang in there, take small steps, keep up with IC and hold on to whatever makes you strong.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

DidYouTryRestartingIt said:


> Maybe. I just couldn't do that that, I couldn't snoop to that extent. The "friend" that screwed her over took a key from her apartment without her knowing, came in one day while she was at work, went through all her stuff including her computer and accounts that were already logged in. Threw away alot of the notes I wrote my wife throughout our marriage that she kept as well as pictures of me. He took screenshots of our chats and called her out on it as if there was something to call her out about. She felt and feels violated because of that and I couldn't bring myself to do that.
> 
> If I really wanted to know that bad, I could log into her email, or look up what numbers she is texting or calling (because I pay for our phones) and do a reverse lookup. The thing is I don't want to know that bad because knowing anything right now whether it's anything of importance or if it's nothing at all drives me nuts with anxiety. I can't help but assume things that I don't know for sure which is the reasoning behind me trying to disconnect from her recently. I just don't want to know right now until I get myself more straightened out. I mean yea I would like to know if it a full, clear, complete picture and i've been trying to know, but by trying to figure out the puzzle when most of the pieces are missing brings up more unknowns and just makes the situation worse for me because it becomes mind consuming thinking about it all.


Ok, if you don't want to know, I'm going to sign off your thread and let others help you.

The appropriate steps to take all depend on the critical data you are too fearful to discover.

Good luck to you.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

DidYouTryRestartingIt said:


> Maybe. I just couldn't do that that, I couldn't snoop to that extent. The "friend" that screwed her over took a key from her apartment without her knowing, came in one day while she was at work, went through all her stuff including her computer and accounts that were already logged in. Threw away alot of the notes I wrote my wife throughout our marriage that she kept as well as pictures of me. He took screenshots of our chats and called her out on it as if there was something to call her out about. She felt and feels violated because of that and I couldn't bring myself to do that.
> 
> If I really wanted to know that bad, I could log into her email, or look up what numbers she is texting or calling (because I pay for our phones) and do a reverse lookup. The thing is I don't want to know that bad because knowing anything right now whether it's anything of importance or if it's nothing at all drives me nuts with anxiety. I can't help but assume things that I don't know for sure which is the reasoning behind me trying to disconnect from her recently. I just don't want to know right now until I get myself more straightened out. I mean yea I would like to know if it a full, clear, complete picture and i've been trying to know, but by trying to figure out the puzzle when most of the pieces are missing brings up more unknowns and just makes the situation worse for me because it becomes mind consuming thinking about it all.



Why do you want to keep your head buried in the sand? If she's cheating you have every right to know.

You won't be able to straighten yourself out until you know what you're dealing with.


----------



## DidYouTryRestartingIt (Sep 4, 2013)

smallsteps said:


> Why do you want to keep your head buried in the sand? If she's cheating you have every right to know.
> 
> You won't be able to straighten yourself out until you know what you're dealing with.


I guess I do kind of need to find out what i'm dealing with. I don't really know that I want to just go an install a voice recorder though. I can get in touch with some of our mutual friends and see what they say. Most of them are sympathetic to me and my situation and what has happened and so far have told me every detail when I asked them about it. I don't really want to get them involved in anything but I guess i've got to in order to get some heavy questions answered.

Before I do anything I need to find out more and read about the 180 and see where it fits in for me and what i've done so far and what I need to do.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes, do the 180. As little of contact as possible and never let her see you upset, be as emotionless as possible and never look like it's bothering you.

If you can get into her records, do it. Computer, emails, texts, Facebook, credit card statements. You need to leave no stone unturned.

If you find any shred of evidence of something going on then you have to put the voice recorder in her car.

Don't wait to start searching. You can do 180 and begin searching at the same time. You need to do this for yourself NOW.


----------



## DidYouTryRestartingIt (Sep 4, 2013)

smallsteps said:


> Yes, do the 180. As little of contact as possible and never let her see you upset, be as emotionless as possible and never look like it's bothering you.
> 
> If you can get into her records, do it. Computer, emails, texts, Facebook, credit card statements. You need to leave no stone unturned.
> 
> ...


That's more reasonable for me. I want to know but I don't want to put myself in a precarious if it turns out nothing is going on and it can possibly be saved. I don't want to be someone's 2nd choice.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I think that the reason Conrad is suggesting you gather info from a VAR and go through her phone records and email is to give you a chance to know what is going on in her life. You learned about the first post separation OM from her. She shared that info with you, right? Without that would you feel ahead or behind?

Of course if you get back together, you cannot tell her about the snooping. Maybe that is something you cannot live with. The phone records belong to both of you, so it is not violation of privacy to check costs.

You may not be FB friends, but mutual friends will update her on your doings. 

Which of your hobbies annoyed her?
Are you working out?
Are you staying active?
What activities did you share?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

DidYouTryRestartingIt said:


> That's more reasonable for me. I want to know but I don't want to put myself in a precarious if it turns out nothing is going on and it can possibly be saved. I don't want to be someone's 2nd choice.


Nobody deserves to be anyone's second choice. Get going on searching the records.


----------



## DidYouTryRestartingIt (Sep 4, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> You learned about the first post separation OM from her. She shared that info with you, right?


She did tell me herself about the OM. 




LongWalk said:


> Without that would you feel ahead or behind?


In what aspect?




LongWalk said:


> Of course if you get back together, you cannot tell her about the snooping. Maybe that is something you cannot live with.


This is not something I could live with, if we did get back together I don't want to hold any secrets and I don't want to have a lack of productive communication if issues arise.



LongWalk said:


> Which of your hobbies annoyed her?
> Are you working out?
> Are you staying active?
> What activities did you share?


-The specific hobby was paintball, too much time and money invested. It got to the point of being obsessed. I sold everything a couple months ago and have not picked it up since. Maybe i'll revisit it in the future when I feel like i've got all my other ducks in a row and I can not let it overtake me again.
-I started working out about a month ago 3-4 times a week for 2 weeks. I rolled my ankle pretty bad for the 2nd time this year and I have not been back since. I'm going to try to start back slowly this next week now that i'm walking much better.
-I am staying active with work and school, now with the move i'll have plenty of stuff to do at home. Been trying to get out more with friends and what not but haven't much as of yet.
-We would watch netflix or TV in bed and hold each other, go out and see movies, xbox, shopping sometimes, go out to a nice dinner occasionally. Part of the problem I think is that we did not go out and do enough meaningful activities together. Lack of planning, lack of motivation, or too busy. A good part of the time it was me, sometimes it was her.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, you offered a good critique there. The energy that went into paintball totally makes sense to me. We need a rush. But if she wasn't into it and you did not put the same energy into other things with her, she resented it.

Some couples do sports together. I remember cycling and lifting with my ex. That was good for us.

So, you were not in as good shape during your marriage as when you were dating? Machiavelli, a really good poster, is emphatic about weights.

Your wife sounds very far gone. You'd best not count on anything with her.


----------



## DidYouTryRestartingIt (Sep 4, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> Well, you offered a good critique there. The energy that went into paintball totally makes sense to me. We need a rush. But if she wasn't into it and you did not put the same energy into other things with her, she resented it.
> 
> Some couples do sports together. I remember cycling and lifting with my ex. That was good for us.
> 
> ...


She had been interested initially in playing with me and actually had gone out with me on a few occasions to do so, but after she had knee surgery she wasn't able to due to ongoing knee pain alot of which was related to weight issues. Once losing weight she had mentioned interest again, but everything just kind of went to crap before we could together.

I was much lighter when we both married, we both were. Throughout the course of our marriage we both put on alot of weight, be we dieted and worked out together and lost a substantial amount. I think I lost about 45 lbs from my heaviest point. I am still about 30-40 lbs from my goal weight.

She does seem pretty far gone right now. I'm hoping with space and time she might come around but i'll be cautiously optimistic from here on out. So far i've put far too much of my hope into small actions and into some of the things she says in conversations we have had, but in doing so i've been let down because things weren't happening like I would have liked them to. Maybe she will come around, maybe she won't but regardless i'll be able to say I did what I could to try to reconcile and i'll be able to leave with a clear conscious.


----------



## DidYouTryRestartingIt (Sep 4, 2013)

I confirmed through multiple sources she is not or has not been seeing anyone else. I feel confident in my sources and in my research.


----------



## FourtySixandTwo (Sep 16, 2013)

DidYouTryRestartingIt
I can totally relate to what you are going through. I am 32 and my wife is 29. We have been married for less then a year, dated 3.5 years prior to that. We have now been separated for 2 months. She is completely withdrawn emotionally at this point. She says that there hasn't been intimacy in our relationship since the first year of dating. She had a couple interventions with me telling me that these things were lacking and I thought I could fix it myself. Now we are in this big mess. I am currently seeing a therapist for anxiety, which helps a little bit for the anxiety but not so much for the relationship. I feel the need to talk about things with her whenever I get a chance to see her, which is not very often. At the beginning of the separation, we were going out on a date once a week and at that point I said that we needed to see each other more often. This must have pushed her away more because now we don't see each other at all and we fight whenever we talk about our problems. We never had any trust issues in our relationship, but I started to think maybe something was going on with another guy so I checked our phone records since I am in charge the account. I saw that she was texting this guy that she works with at all hours of day and night. I confronted her about it and at first she said it was something where they talk once in a while and I told her that I knew that wasn't true, so she said that yes actually they talk quite a bit, but it was not anything romantic, just friends with common interest. I believe that she is telling the truth about them not taking it further, but I do believe that part of her feels that this guy is giving her attention and she might have feelings for him. She is a very outgoing person, so it is not a surprise that she talks to a lot of people, she just doesn't talk to me anymore and it kills me.

I think the best thing for me is to try this 180 technique and just refocus on myself. I have been doing a lot of things with friends and staying active, but my mind always wonders back to her and I get anxious that we aren't speaking or seeing each other.

I would really appreciate anyone's advice on how to handle this because I do want it to work out for us. I want a second chance to show her that I can be intimate (I recently read a book on intimacy and realized what parts we were lacking).


----------



## DidYouTryRestartingIt (Sep 4, 2013)

FourtySixandTwo said:


> I am currently seeing a therapist for anxiety, which helps a little bit for the anxiety but not so much for the relationship. I feel the need to talk about things with her whenever I get a chance to see her, which is not very often.


That was my big issue too, in the beginning the anxiety was terrible. There were days where I could barely deal with it which just wore me out physically and mentally to the point of just going to sleep after getting home from work. My IC suggested some medication for it, but I am not really the type to take mood stabilizers. I would rather learn to understand and deal with it. Now, I still get small bouts of anxiety but it's much much more manageable.

One thing my counselor told me that really stuck out that has helped me:

"Anxiety is a symptom of not knowing."

What helps me dull it down is finding out what exactly it is that I don't know. Not necessarily finding out what the answer to the question, but first just trying to understand what it is that i'm unsure of that is causing me to feel panicked. Narrowing it down to a specific thought or question. We fear what we don't know, but if we don't know what we fear we can't process the feelings into anything productive.

Once you know the question, you have to figure out how to get it answered. Sometimes you can answer it on your own by looking into yourself and thinking about. Sometimes it's a question for you SO that maybe can't be answered if the other person isn't willing to talk about it or go to a counselor to help figure out an answer. At that point you just kind of have to slip it under the rug until later, but at least you're closer than you were before and hopefully feeling slightly better.

I don't know if it will necessarily help your spouse out if she's not at all willing just yet, but at least for you, you might look into a book I picked up recently that i'm just a little ways into that's got alot of relevant info in it for me. Anything to help me understand myself and what happened.

I Love You, but I'm Not IN Love with You: Seven Steps to Saving Your Relationship: Andrew G. Marshall: 9780757305481: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## FourtySixandTwo (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you for the response. My anxiety can be crippling at times, it is mostly a social anxiety that also held me back from getting close to my spouse early in our relationship. I too refuse to take medication, I was prescribed some about a year ago and never took it. One thing I have tried that has helped is some Amino Acids, such as 5-HTC and L-Theanine. I also take a magnesium supplement due to a deficiency that can also help. Exercise, yoga, and meditation helps too. These are obviously not cures, but they make the tough days much more manageable. I am working on getting to the root of things. 

"Anxiety is the system of not knowing" is the perfect definition.

Most of the anxiety with respect to the relationship comes from my spouse not wanting to talk about most of the things I have questions about because she avoids conflict all together and just stops talking about it. Your advice to put it under the carpet till a later date is a good idea instead of dwelling on it. That is the problem I have, these thoughts stay with me for weeks and build up until I have to talk to her about them and things snowball out of control. I will check out that book. I am also starting to listen to Louise Hay Positive Affirmations. Self-Esteem Affirmations: Louise Hay: 0656629672823: Amazon.com: Books

We will see how that works.

Thank you for the taking the time to respond, it really helps knowing that I am not the only one going through this. 

Good luck with everything.


----------



## FourtySixandTwo (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I will look up that book. Good luck with everything!


----------

